# [SOLVED] New case, computer won't boot.



## Pineapple223 (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently bought a Thermaltake Armor A90, and after installing all my hardware into the new case, nothing will boot up. The led on the front lights up, and it sounds like it's starting up, but nothing shows up. I figured I fried my motherboard or HDD, but after installing all my hardware back into my old case, everything works fine. I really don't know the problem, I've tried putting my things into the new one several times, with no success. The motherboard I'm using is the M2N78-LA (Motherboard Specifications, M2N78-LA (Violet) HP Pavilion Elite e9105z CTO Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English))


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

Hi Pineapple and welcome to TSF :wave:

Are you using the brass stand-offs to mount the mobo, or fixing it directly to the 'lumps' on the tray?


----------



## Pineapple223 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

In my old case (the case that works), I have the motherboard sitting directly on the 'lumps', but in the new case about half of it is on the lumps and halfway on the brass standoffs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

what case,post a link to it

the ones i have seen use either the lumps or the standoffs not both


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

Ideally, you should use the brass stand-offs for all the mobo-mounts - Fixing directly to the raised lumps can still let the back of the mobo touch the metal-work, shorting it out and giving the problem you're getting.

How are you mounting the mobo, if some bits are on stand-offs and other bits aren't? Whatever you do, you should NEVER bend the mobo to make it fit


----------



## Pineapple223 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

Here's my new case - Thermaltakeusa » Chassis » Mid Tower » Armor Series » Armor A90 : Armor A90 VL90001W2Z

I'm using a Micro ATX motherboard, and inside the case both raised lumps and just regular holes are marked for Micro ATX motherboards.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

Yep, the lumps are OK for some mobos, but all it needs is one of the solder-joints on the back to be fractionally longer, to touch the tray - That's why I always recommend the stand-offs for all mounting-points.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

use a standoff for each hole


----------



## Pineapple223 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: New case, computer won't boot.*

Thanks for the help guys, turns out the screws holding the motherboard in place were touching the metal panel behind it, causing the short. Luckily that panel is removable so I was able to fix it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you got it working and thanks for posting back with your result


----------

